

Your World of Text is now open source - bdr
http://andrewbadr.com/log/3/open-sourcing-your-world-of-text/

======
thepumpkin1979
I was planing to build a robot, but I found this beautiful peace on every HTTP
post: "Thanks for not scripting during out open source release" Got the point
dude :)

------
knobish
ROCK ON!!! Dude, I've been following since a couple of days after you
launched. CONGRATULATIONS on this great milestone! I look forward to using it
more! =) Thanks for all the work!

~~~
bdr
Thank you!

------
hartror
Wait till 4chan hear about this! ASCII penises 1000 feet high.

Great job btw!

